# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  iPhone mới rất đắt hàng???

## hoanghuy200515

pcworld dẫn lại báo cáo của inmobi cho biết, có khoảng 41% người sử dụng di động tại canada, mỹ và mexico đã chuẩn bị sẵn hầu bao để mua một chiếc iphone mới.

ngoài ra, nghiên cứu còn cho thấy hơn 50% người dùng blackberry tại các quốc gia trên đã tuyên bố sẽ chuyển sang sử dụng iphone 5, 27% người dùng android cũng đã sẵn sàng tâm lý chuyển đổi. đáng mừng nhất là có tới 51% người dùng các bản iphone hiện tại cho biết cũng sẽ nâng cấp lên iphone 5.

và nếu các con số trên chính xác, có thể nói iphone 5 sẽ là phiên bản thành công nhất của apple từ trước đến nay.

điều này cũng sẽ giúp apple tăng thị phần điện thoại của mình lên 41% chỉ trong vòng một tháng đầu khi ra mắt iphone 5 (apple đang nắm giữ khoảng 27% thị phần).

song song đó, hãng nghiên cứu thị trường nielsen cũng cho biết, mỗi khi apple tung ra một phiên bản iphone mới thì nhu cầu mua sắm điện thoại thông minh của người dùng cũng tăng cao, và một trong những lý do đó là các mẫu iphone 4 cu sẽ giảm giá mạnh.

]

----------

